# The 75th Ranger Regiment is adding a fifth battalion



## NomadicWriter (May 17, 2017)

So I think this is a really interesting evolution in the Regiment. This is a huge emphasis being put on the Find/Fix portions of F3EAD, and they aren't pulling anyone from the MICO and RRC in RSTB, or the line battalion organic MI assets. I'm very curious to see if or how this effects Regiment's position within the SOF community.

The 75th Ranger Regiment Is Adding A Fifth Battalion


----------



## Red Flag 1 (May 17, 2017)

I applaud the growth that is taking place in the Ranger community. Maybe leadership-V-management will see a resurgence as well.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 18, 2017)

Meanwhile... back in Special Forces... ?


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (May 18, 2017)

I hope this means more support E8 and E9 spots down the road.....


----------



## Centermass (May 19, 2017)

The Newest Addition To The Regiment (Here Come The M.I.B.s)

Already posted.


----------

